# Suggestions on first snowblower



## isonychia (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I was looking over the forum for general info and decided to signup and ask directly.

First house and in need of a first snowblower.

Hopefully you can all make some suggestions.

Here are the specs so to speak.

Location: North East New Jersey
Area: 2 car driveway approximately 30ftx30ft. 230 feet of sidewak. 2 paths (front and back doors)
No inclines. Driveway and paths are pavers. Plenty of area to pile snow.

My goal is to get something that is just enough for my needs without being overkill. I have been to various stores and it seems the price ranges are from about $550-$1200+ for 2 stage blowers (I assume I want a 2 stage)

The least expensive option seemed to be something like this on sale for about $550: Craftsman 24" 179cc Dual-Stage Snowblower
A similar size (24") that I read about here was this one for $899: Ariens Compact 24 in. 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower

Somewhere in the middle seemed to be the Toro and Husqvarna blowers.

So any suggestions on what I should consider?

Price wise the Ariens is at the top of what I want to spend. If I don't need that type/caliber of machine I would like to spend less. 
However I don't want to save $200 and get a machine that is built poorly either.

Thanks,
iso


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

What's the max amount of snow u would receive in a storm? On average



-efisher-


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

isonychia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Location: North East New Jersey
> Area: 2 car driveway approximately 30ftx30ft. 230 feet of sidewak. 2 paths (front and back doors)
> No inclines. Driveway and paths are pavers. Plenty of area to pile snow.


Clay pavers or concrete pavers ?
Set in mortar ?
Are the pavers all sitting flat ? Any areas where the pavers are sticking up due to tree roots or other problems ?
Clay pavers are much stronger than concrete pavers although they can be prone to chipping at the corners/edges.
Do you know what the prior homeowners used for snow removal ?


----------



## isonychia (Dec 16, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> What's the max amount of snow u would receive in a storm? On average
> 
> 
> 
> -efisher-


I am guessing 12". Bigger storms (maybe twice a year 18" - 24"). The smaller storms are in the 2"-8" range.
It say's my areas average annual snowfall is 35".


----------



## isonychia (Dec 16, 2016)

russkat said:


> Clay pavers or concrete pavers ?
> Set in mortar ?
> Are the pavers all sitting flat ? Any areas where the pavers are sticking up due to tree roots or other problems ?
> Clay pavers are much stronger than concrete pavers although they can be prone to chipping at the corners/edges.
> Do you know what the prior homeowners used for snow removal ?


I assume they are concrete pavers. They are not set in mortar except the edges that are reinforced with mortar.
They are all pretty flat. I don't know what the prior owners used.

My father weighed in on the subject and he suggested a craftsman is all he ever needed. 
He has a 15-20 year old 20" craftsman track snowblower that still works very well.
I don't know how those older craftsmans were vs todays quality.

iso


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Todays craftsmans are not the same machine. From your list , i would spend the xtra and get the 24" ariens.......from a dealer if possible.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Im from jersey too. Right here is what you need. TRUST me you don't need a 2 stage. This Toro will throw snow faster and easier then any 2 stage. Oh and even though it says this Toro snowmaster is a two stage, its is really a 1.5 stage Its a transmissions wheel powered single stage and its an amazing machine

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...6125346&lsft=gclid:COic6p-Q-dACFY5LDQodbcQELQ


----------



## isonychia (Dec 16, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> Im from jersey too. Right here is what you need. TRUST me you don't need a 2 stage. This Toro will throw snow faster and easier then any 2 stage. Oh and even though it says this Toro snowmaster is a two stage, its is really a 1.5 stage Its a transmissions wheel powered single stage and its an amazing machine


Thats listed at $749. Is it a better value than a 2 stage Ariens at $899. Thats a difference of $150.

Thanks
iso


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

May I suggest a Toro Snowmaster 826 QXE. It has good reviews. It thinks it's a two stage but is a single stage.


----------



## KiterTodd (Dec 16, 2016)

I have virutally the same question as iso, so this was a good thread to find.

Would like to be in the $700-1200 range. I'm in Maryland and have similar snowfall as him. Paved 2 car driveway and some sidewalks with bricks set in concrete. Want something that will be reliable over the years and is easy enough for my wife to use.

I see the last recommendation for the SnowMaster which completely conflicts with another thread on this forum slamming it as small and cheaply built. ? On the other hand, if it works, it seems easy to operate.

I'm open to suggestions. Little overwhelmed with all the options out there and am not sure what reviews to believe...
Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> Im from jersey too. Right here is what you need. TRUST me you don't need a 2 stage. This Toro will throw snow faster and easier then any 2 stage. Oh and even though it says this Toro snowmaster is a two stage, its is really a 1.5 stage Its a transmissions wheel powered single stage and its an amazing machine
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...6125346&lsft=gclid:COic6p-Q-dACFY5LDQodbcQELQ


 I would definitively look at the Toro as NJHonda mentions and I am a Ariens partisan.
Though if you go Ariens I would take a look at their Tek line as they are reviewed very good and in your price range.

Arien Sno Tek 24" > https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...fUlvDyy5lqnTzIS7uEHd3g&bvm=bv.142059868,d.cGc

Toro Snowmaster 824 QXE >https://www.toro.com/en-CA/homeowner/snow-blowers/snowmaster-824-qxe-36003


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

Another Jersey guy here, originally from Bergen County now in the hills of Sussex. Lots of opinions, and you'll have to decide for yourself, but since you've asked...

I'm 68 and just bought my second blower, an Ariens Deluxe24. I bought my first blower in 1995, a Toro 724. At the time, the Toro - a quality machine I might add - was all I figured I needed. It served me very, very well. No problems or repairs in all those years. BUT, I got older, and found using the old faithful more work than it had been, especially the EOD area. This year, it refused to run. No adjustment, fuel, or cleaning worked. Wife said, get a new machine, but don't just settle, thus the Ariens. I'll swap out the Toro's carb, and it'll be used on our rear patios, which I always did by hand.

My long winded point is, if you can afford it, get something larger than you think you'll ever need. Better to have it available if you ever need it than to be wishing for it! 

And a quality machine like a Toro or Ariens will last if maintained and serviced properly.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Although I have never used one, the Toro SnowMaster seems right up your alley. Check out the review on Movingsnow.com.

With that said, Mikey517 has a philosophy that many people tend to follow and never regret. Buy the biggest, baddest machine you can afford. On those days that only come once every few years, you will appreciate the fact that you have the extra HP/Size/Reliability that comes with spending more $$$$.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

I forgot to mention, Lowes just started carrying Ariens blowers. The Deluxe 24 was $999. with 6 mos no interest financing! And I have a dealer nearby that services Ariens regardless of where purchased!


----------



## Wojo (Nov 27, 2016)

I just replaced my snow blower and was going through the same issues with analysis paralysis. Used wasn't a good option for me because I didn't want to buy into someone else's problems. I can fix automotive issues but apparently my MTD variant requires witchcraft to function properly. I also question the value of spending too much $$$ on a 10+-year-old MTD product. I ended up purchasing an Ariens 24 Deluxe. I didn't want to spend that much but the schmekel heads on this forum scared me away from the other brands.

For what it's worth I have a 120ft driveway that is 2 cars and then widens to 3+ cars near the garage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

why not buy used with low hours for a third of the price? ( or less )

with patience you can find an excellent used blower even though this time of year is not the best time. you may find someone who is moving to Florida or Arizona.

We recently picked up a Honda in immaculate shape from a person moving to Sacramento for $200.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Like vehicles, I would never never buy new... way to over priced


-efisher-


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Another which








How about GO BIG or GO HOME. 

I know the feeling guy's. I researched this to death before buying. :question:


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

just get the Ariens 24"compact. I bought one a few years back and it works great


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

a 32" honda or the like, is most likely overkill, the hybrid toro could be perfect in most situations.
a good compact 2 stage machine will cover most situations. 
its better to have it and not need it , than to need it and not have it . jmo


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. I live in Northern VA and we don't get a ton of snow but at the same time it is usually heavy/wet by the next day. I was looking at a single stage only because everyone says they are faster but everyone keeps saying go two stage. The problem with two stages are that they are too big. I simply do not have the space to house one in the shed and I refuse to keep such a thing in the garage...


I was looking at the ariens compact 20".... Though we don't have an dealers around me both HD and Lowes sells the 24" compact which I am going to check out in the morning. I want a compact as possible two stage but at the same time most of my co-workers that own a Brigs & Stratton or Toro single stage say that's all that we need here in VA. We rarely get a super storm like we did last year...


I am surprised at the link above with the Toro Snowmaster 826 QXE... that thing looks like a single stage but is the size of a small two stage? The price seems expensive to me at $911... that seems a for sure two stage price point? 


I'm more confused now if I should go single stage or two stage. I want something that is compact but powerful. Even better if something can be folded and stored much like the single stages can be... 


Still leaning slightly towards the Ariens 20" Compact. Or perhaps their power path single stage models?


-Nigel


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Smolenski7 said:


> Although I have never used one, the Toro SnowMaster seems right up your alley. Check out the review on Movingsnow.com.
> 
> With that said, Mikey517 has a philosophy that many people tend to follow and never regret. Buy the biggest, baddest machine you can afford. On those days that only come once every few years, you will appreciate the fact that you have the extra HP/Size/Reliability that comes with spending more $$$$.


but going huge is a mistake for 90% of the snowfalls. Its tougher to move around it tougher to maneuver and larger to store. I believe to get a machine that takes cars of 90% of the snowfalls and pass on the bigger is better bragging.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

NewShockerGuy said:


> I was looking at the ariens compact 20".... Though we don't have an dealers around me both HD and Lowes sells the 24" compact which I am going to check out in the morning. I want a compact as possible two stage but at the same time most of my co-workers that own a Brigs & Stratton or Toro single stage say that's all that we need here in VA. We rarely get a super storm like we did last year...
> 
> 
> I am surprised at the link above with the Toro Snowmaster 826 QXE... that thing looks like a single stage but is the size of a small two stage? The price seems expensive to me at $911... that seems a for sure two stage price point?
> ...


Snowmaster 724 which is the exact same machine as the 824 (except for a slightly smaller engine)and is only $750 at HD. Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE 24 in. Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower-36002 - The Home Depot


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

The Snowmaster advertising language is often misunderstood when they say "2-stage auger technology" (the wording could be more clear though) as per the Toro brochure. It is actually a single stage machine but is much more effective than a push type single stage. The "2-stage auger" has a spiral auger on each side of the rotor for collecting and a straight paddle bar in the center for throwing like an impeller hence the advertising wording. Yes it is at a 2 stage price point but it seems to work much better than I would have thought.


What sold it for me was a couple of videos and less moving parts (no shear pins or auger gearbox to fail) plus the rotor is supported on ball bearings, much easier to move around and maintenance seems easy enough so it is why I passed up another true 2 stage. Even my 22 inch Snapper 2 stage can be a little cumbersome at times. 


Mine was on sale at $699 back in October (whenever they started putting them out) so I snapped one up.


The HD ad says up to 12" depth but it should be able to clear more, (many 2-stagers have collector housings or buckets taller than the auger also).

IMO If you've been getting by with a push single stage then either the Snowmaster 724 or a small 2 stage would be the next best step up unless they come out with a self propelled small single stage. 

And congrats on whatever you decide to get, I'm sure it'll make things much easier for you.


Here a some videos: 



 



 



 Granted in the 2nd EOD vid it is being run a bit too hard but it seems pretty tough. Still waiting to try mine out.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Blosumsno said:


> The Snowmaster advertising language is often misunderstood when they say "2-stage auger design" as per the Toro brochure. It is actually a single stage machine but is much more effective than a push type single stage.


That's the marketing department causing much confusion, a common issue. Its their job to add positive spin to things and make it sound like the greatest thing ever, when in reality its just a tiny evolutionary change to an existing design..it has happened twice with snowblowers in the past few years:

1. Toro making a "different" single-stage design and calling it "2-stage", when in reality the term 2-stage has a very specific meaning in the snowblower world already, and this aint it..it's a single-stage.

2. MTD, with their Cub Cadet and Troy-Bilt brands, inventing a new spin on the 2-stage auger design and labeling it "three-stage"..when it in reality it is nothing of the sort. Its a 2-stage with a different auger design. gotta love the marketing department! :blink: :bs:

Scot


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

I agree sscotsman, That's why they carefully added the words "auger technology" I was incorrect in my previous post quoting auger design) so as not to imply a separate impeller. This type of design has appeared many times over the decades and were marketed as a more affordable alternative to a 2 stage but better than a push model. Here's an example of a 1970's Jacobsen brochure ad for the Super Blitz power propelled single stage. 


The HD ad in the above link is actually wrong because they flat out call it 2-stage, HD should correct that IMO.


From the Toro page: But they do separate it from true 2-stage in the ad link. Also on the page it is under it's own page not grouped with single stage or 2 stage. Seems that retailers are mis-advertising moreso than Toro's wording. Link: https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=snowmaster-724-zxr-36001(Toro) The link won't go straight to the Snowmaster page so just select Snowblowers from the list then Snowmaster and click on a model to see the ad.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Blosumsno said:


> The Snowmaster advertising language is often misunderstood when they say "2-stage auger technology" (the wording could be more clear though) as per the Toro brochure. It is actually a single stage machine but is much more effective than a push type single stage. The "2-stage auger" has a spiral auger on each side of the rotor for collecting and a straight paddle bar in the center for throwing like an impeller hence the advertising wording. Yes it is at a 2 stage price point but it seems to work much better than I would have thought.
> 
> 
> What sold it for me was a couple of videos and less moving parts (no shear pins or auger gearbox to fail) plus the rotor is supported on ball bearings, much easier to move around and maintenance seems easy enough so it is why I passed up another true 2 stage. Even my 22 inch Snapper 2 stage can be a little cumbersome at times.
> ...




I live in mass. I've always used big machines (Murray 10/29), and that little guy surprised me (in video)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm loving my new toro 824qxe. It may tecknically be a ss machine, but it works 100 times better then my old 2 stage. More then enough power, super fast, and the quick shoot system is simply the best!!

I really think most people would be more than happy with this machine over their two stage machines, but I'm sure most are just too scared to buy it because they think it's a ss machine , and won't do the job.


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

pearlfinish said:


> I'm loving my new toro 824qxe. It may tecknically be a ss machine, but it works 100 times better then my old 2 stage. More then enough power, super fast, and the quick shoot system is simply the best!!
> 
> I really think most people would be more than happy with this machine over their two stage machines, but I'm sure most are just too scared to buy it because they think it's a ss machine , and won't do the job.


Couldn't agree more. Just switched from an Ariens Compact 24" two stage to the SnowMaster. So glad I did. Much easier to maneuver and actually more powerful with the 252cc versus 208cc on the Ariens. I think Toro's competitors will be playing catch up because of this machine.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

AbominableSnowman said:


> Couldn't agree more. Just switched from an Ariens Compact 24" two stage to the SnowMaster. So glad I did. Much easier to maneuver and actually more powerful with the 252cc versus 208cc on the Ariens. I think Toro's competitors will be playing catch up because of this machine.


No doubt. Last winter a neighbor had a 10 hp Craftsman 2 stage and we blew snow side by side and the snowmaster was covering way more ground and threw the snow futhur.


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

This is actually really good news about the Toro snow master... At first I really thought it was a joke... then seeing videos and reading reviews here, people really like it!

Could I ask a favor to those that own it. Perhaps two actually. I would have to get this shipped in from HD since no store around me carries it on the floor for me to measure.

Is anyone able to snap a picture of the foot print that this is when the rear handles are folded or not up? I ask because storage is a key part in whatever choice I make and from the looks of this it looks significantly smaller in length than a compact two stage, however the dimensions still list this as 55" long which is huge to me for storage.

Lastly can someone measure just from the tip of one end to the back of the wheels, not counting the handles that stick up and out towards the operator? Again I just want to make sure the spot in the shed would accommodate this.

I'm about 90% positive I'm going to order the Toro 724 snow master.

Thanks!
-Nigel


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

I think I answered my own questions from researching. Attached are pictures next to a 21" lawnmower... which honestly it doesn't seem much bigger than that...

More information about it in case someone is curious. (note if links aren't allowed, please tell me and I will remove, I'm not advertising for anyone but just trying to help as I've been completely overwhelmed with information for the last week researching....lol)

Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE, 824 QXE Picture Review - MovingSnow.com

The way it looks now, if I fold down the handles it's a small profile!... Which is exactly what I am looking for.

Does one think you should upgrade to the bigger 250cc engine or is the 212cc engine good? It's almost $900 if you get the larger engine compared to $749 for the smaller.

Thanks,
-Nigel


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

NewShockerGuy said:


> I think I answered my own questions from researching. Attached are pictures next to a 21" lawnmower... which honestly it doesn't seem much bigger than that...
> 
> More information about it in case someone is curious. (note if links aren't allowed, please tell me and I will remove, I'm not advertising for anyone but just trying to help as I've been completely overwhelmed with information for the last week researching....lol)
> 
> ...


I just bought the 824qxe, and I can tell you it has plenty of power!! I never tried the 724, so I really can't say if the extra hp makes a whole lot difference. For an extra $150 I'd say go for the 824. I love hearing the engine take it up a notch when you push it in deeper, harder snow.


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

NewShockerGuy said:


> I think I answered my own questions from researching. Attached are pictures next to a 21" lawnmower... which honestly it doesn't seem much bigger than that...
> 
> More information about it in case someone is curious. (note if links aren't allowed, please tell me and I will remove, I'm not advertising for anyone but just trying to help as I've been completely overwhelmed with information for the last week researching....lol)
> 
> ...





pearlfinish said:


> I just bought the 824qxe, and I can tell you it has plenty of power!! I never tried the 724, so I really can't say if the extra hp makes a whole lot difference. For an extra $150 I'd say go for the 824. I love hearing the engine take it up a notch when you push it in deeper, harder snow.


I've only used my 824. Never tried a 724. I think the bigger 252cc engine has come in handy with heavy, EOD snow, but otherwise, the 212cc should be plenty. Tough call since the price difference is so large. This is one of those areas where I think Toro knows that many of us will spend the extra money to get the larger engine, even though it's not really necessary. I always felt the 208cc on my old two stage blower was a bit underpowered, but that one also had to move a heavier machine than the SnowMaster does. I don't regret getting the 824QXE with the larger engine, but if my budget was more restricted, I think I'd be pretty happy with the 724QXE. Might just have to be a bit more patient and deliberate at the end of the driveway. Either way, you're a winner!

Also, bear in mind that, when you store it, you'll need to disconnect the support post for the chute rod and controller in order to fold the handlebars. I've got enough storage room to leave it upright, but you can't simply fold the handlebars without disconnecting these. Just FYI.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Blosumsno said:


> I agree sscotsman, That's why they carefully added the words "auger technology" I was incorrect in my previous post quoting auger design) so as not to imply a separate impeller. This type of design has appeared many times over the decades and were marketed as a more affordable alternative to a 2 stage but better than a push model. Here's an example of a 1970's Jacobsen brochure ad for the Super Blitz power propelled single stage.


He must be another neighbor of "1960's Ariens guy"! 










Scot


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> but going huge is a mistake for 90% of the snowfalls. Its tougher to move around it tougher to maneuver and larger to store. I believe to get a machine that takes cars of 90% of the snowfalls and pass on the bigger is better bragging.


I'm not bragging or saying that bigger is better, just that in some cases - like OPE, it's sometimes better to get a bit more than you think you'll ever need. As I said, I did fine with my little 21 year old Toro 7/24. When it came time to replace, I stayed with the 24" footprint, but wanted the slightly larger motor and a few of the bells and whistles which make using it easier for this 68 year old!

I still have the smallest blower size wise in my neighborhood. Most have minimum 28" in these hills!


----------



## KiterTodd (Dec 16, 2016)

This has been a good thread, thanks. I narrowed it down to getting either the



 Toro PowerMax 826OE (I decided for $100 it was worth the engine upgrade over the 724OE or
 Toro SnowMaster 824QXE.
 
The main attraction for me with the QXE is it just looks much easier to operate when my wife has to clear the driveway when I'm traveling. It doesn't happen often, but as luck would have it I'm usually away chasing snow at a ski resort when we get a big dump at home.

I also like the the QXE's auto steering transmission a lot. Again, it'll be much easier for her to turn this around without having to muscle it at the end of the driveway. Also, I think that whole personal pace mechanism will make it less likely that somebody drives the thing into a garage door! So all that is good stuff.

I'm hesitant on the 1 stage design vs. 2 stage AND also it has a lower intake height. I think it's around 18" vs 20" on the 724OE/826OE. We're in Maryland, we don't often get dumps over 18" but we seem to get 1 or 2 blizzards a year and being further south it's typically a heavy snow vs. the light dry powder in other areas.

I was also concerned about the plastic scraper vs. the metal scraper, but Paul's detailed review over on MovingSnow pointed out that it performs better since it moves up and out of the way and you don't have that jarring stop. My concern was that when I do have a lot of chunky ice on the bottom layer it would not be able to scrape it off as well.

Soooo, I'm kind of leaning to the 824QXE, which isn't the machine I went in to buy. Pretty much all review sites/opinions stear you to a 2 stage blower, but this one seems to be an exception.

Anything I'm missing? *Would anyone recommend the 724OE/826OE over the QXE model?

Having said all that...
*The Husqvarna ST224P looks like a very solid machine also, for the same price point and with power steering, lights and heated grips.
There's also the Toro Powermax 826 OXE to consider.
It gets dizzying.

The Ariens and Husky machines also seem to have the all metal chutes vs. the plastic of the Toro. Although, Toro does give you a lifetime warranty on 'em...


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

*KiterTodd*,
I feel you on the manageable and lighter snow blowers. When we went to Lowes yesterday I didn't think the Ariens compact 24" was bad at all... but as soon as my wife tried to move it she said no way, I am going to hit the cars in the drive way trying to steer this... so that's why I was looking at the smaller toro/Ariens single stages.

But I am pretty much in the same boat. I think the QXE line is exactly what I am in the market for. Looks simple enough, seems light enough (though I have to go to HD and hope they have it on the floor to look/touch, the local HD has everything up on a shelf which makes it impossible to do other than look up at it... so silly)

I'm just trying to figure out now which engine size for the QXE. Bigger I think is a little better the majority of the time but the price point goes above what I think I will get as far as use out of the machine..lol

Is the 824 QXE 250cc engine/model considerably heavier than the 724 QXE? Or is that a very moot thing to even consider?


*AbominableSnowman*:
Thanks for letting me know on the break down. I don't think that's too bad at all as far as making it compact. It would be broken down in the shed for 11 months out of the year so taking a few more things apart to make it a smaller profile is ok with me. That's the thing too, at the end of the driveway.. all videos I've seen tackling the EOD stuff is the 824 model. I'm actually really surprized at all the videos of the 824 on just how far it throws the snow, even wet stuff. Arg... I feel like I'm convincing myself to get the larger one. ;-p.
I would have to get that shipped to me since no HD carries the larger model, only the 724QXE in the store.



Thanks,
-Nigel


----------



## KiterTodd (Dec 16, 2016)

NewShockerGuy said:


> *...*
> Is the 824 QXE 250cc engine/model considerably heavier than the 724 QXE? Or is that a very moot thing to even consider?


824 has a 3.1 qt tank vs a 2.3 qt tank of the 724
824 is 131 lbs vs. 125 lbs.
everything else is the same...

...for me, I'd say if the larger engine is in your budget, it's worth the 6 lbs. if not, the smaller is still probably fine for you.

both are 50 lbs lighter than the similar PowerMax. 

When I first read about this thing, it's the last thing I wanted. But after looking at it...my wife is just not going to figure out the independent handle controls (one drive, one blower), be intimidated by the gear/speed shifting, and the independent steering controls on the auto turn models, etc. If I was the only one using it, I'd get a slightly larger two stage for a comparable price to what the 824 QXE would cost me. And I'm sure my neighbors will give me a hairy eyeball glance for getting a single stage with no light, no heated grips or complicated controls. But in all honestly, for my needs, I don't need any of that. My driveway is short enough that I don't need lights and we have good gloves so the hand heaters aren't needed.

The only uncertainty I'm left with is it is still a couple inches lower on the intake, and I wish it was a bit wider as well.

I haven't figured out why it's $100 more than comparable PowerMax units. I'm guessing we are paying for the Personal Pace system even though I suspect it is cheaper to produce than running a bunch of cables for forward gears, reverse gears and independent handle controls. Marketing.


----------



## ultimatejimmy (Jan 24, 2016)

I can chime in on the 724QXE. I bought it last year, and so far it has been able handle everything, even the end-of-driveway stuff, a few inches higher than the 18inch intake. I'm in Wisconsin and we just got two weekends in a row of 8+ inches of snow and it handled everything very quickly. Compared to my neighbors, I finished faster, and it cleaned closer to the pavement than 2-stage blowers. For the end of driveway, I did have to slow down, because if I went too fast, it felt like it _could_ stall out on me. This is the only place the 824 would be useful, but if you listen to your machine, it can handle it.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

It would be nice if Toro offered the SM 824 as a ZXR version for those that might not use it often enough or have smaller areas to clear to justify the extra cost of the joystick control or electric start. Plus the handles would be a little easier to fold.

NewShockerGuy, whatever you get make sure to use stabilizer in your gas, and it might be good to run the tank dry at end of season. I usually only put a half tank in the Snapper when a storm is forecast. You'll be able to gauge fuel usage after a few uses then maybe adjust as the season progresses. Just an idea.


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

Blosumsno: 
I actually use the Truefuel with everything we own now. For a while I used to use normal gas and after many years of having to change the carb on the lawnmower I said lets try it. Machines seem to run better/smoother and no issues with carb and them gumming up. It's pricey but all my Echo stuff still runs perfectly fine so no worries there. I believe the stuff lasts 3 years.


So I went to HD that is further away that has two of the 724QXEs and I was hoping they would at least have one on display. Welp, they had both of them already setup and on display. I'm going to go back in tomorrow with a friend who's going to use his military discount and I have a few gift cards so it should drop the price of the unit right at about $400 which is awesome. Should I be worried at all on it already setup or would it be better to order it on HD website and ship to the store in a big box/crate?

I've read the manual online and it appears other than flipping the handles up, locking the bolts, and installing the chute. Add oil/gas and that's it. There is no pins for the wheels or anything of that nature. One display at the manuals and papers zip tied to it and the other didn't have any paperwork..lol 

Overall size isn't huge. A little larger than what I thought from the pictures I posted before. Chute control is stupid simple as far as movement which is cool. Unit is extremely light. I think this is going to be a good fit!

And also reading the manual it states normal engine oil... So the picture shows 5w30. Which I have a ton of. It's safe to say one can use the synthetic Mobile 1 5w30 with zero issues?

Thanks,
-Nigel


----------



## isonychia (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow, thanks for all the info guys.

For now I am omitting the Toro QXE models in my comparisons. Mostly for ease of comparing and because I don't fully understand the fact that they are not really 2 stage and why they are sometimes costing more than 2 stages and if I should be concerned they are not 2 stage. So they are on the back burner for now until I fully understand the pros/cons.

Without those I have the following three I am comparing. I narrowed my search to 24" 2 stage models under $900 and the most mentioned models listed in this thread. (aside from the QXE's) I added the Sno-Tek because it was the least expensive and also mentioned.



• Sno-Tek 24 in. 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower: $649
• Ariens Compact 24 in. 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower: $899
• Toro Powermax 724 OE 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower: $799

I am going to see what these 3 offer and see if I can come up with a clear decision.

Any further thoughts are full appreciated.

Thanks,
iso


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Just my $.03*



isonychia said:


> I am guessing 12". Bigger storms (maybe twice a year 18" - 24"). The smaller storms are in the 2"-8" range.
> It say's my areas average annual snowfall is 35".


 
That's not a lot of snow, Iso. I'd at least make myself aware of the single stage machines available today and their virtues. Half the price, easier to transport, easier to store, far fewer moving parts. Cleans to bare pavement. 


Maybe it's just me, but I hate the idea of spending big $$$ on a 2 stage and not getting any snow for a couple of years where it could proves its worth. I got away with a bare bones TORO CCR2000 single stage for a long time.


Our drive is steep and probably 225' long. I also take care of 400' of sidewalk. I finish up much faster with the smaller machine during these modest snow falls. I didn't really need the 2 stage Ariens last year. This small Ariens has turned out to be one of the best purchases I've made in a long while:


----------



## isonychia (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks uberT.

I will consider the smaller single stages and see where they fall in my search.

I appreciate the info.

iso


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, just be aware of what's out there. I mean, we typically get some killer snow here in MA, but last year was a complete bust and this year is on track for the same. 


My sister was in Denville until very recently and I know they got some awesome accumulation there from time to time. They did have an old 2 stage and I know it paid for itself over and over. Problem is, do you plan for the 90% events or the 10% unique storms we all dream about? Not a clear decision...


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

yup good observations. Yes synesthetic oil is fine in them too




NewShockerGuy said:


> Blosumsno:
> I actually use the Truefuel with everything we own now. For a while I used to use normal gas and after many years of having to change the carb on the lawnmower I said lets try it. Machines seem to run better/smoother and no issues with carb and them gumming up. It's pricey but all my Echo stuff still runs perfectly fine so no worries there. I believe the stuff lasts 3 years.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

The Toro snowmasters will put all three of these machines to shame. TRUST ME





isonychia said:


> Wow, thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> For now I am omitting the Toro QXE models in my comparisons. Mostly for ease of comparing and because I don't fully understand the fact that they are not really 2 stage and why they are sometimes costing more than 2 stages and if I should be concerned they are not 2 stage. So they are on the back burner for now until I fully understand the pros/cons.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

GOT IT!!!!

I'm so excited! Now I hope we get lots of snow...lol 

Went to HD to pick it up. I grabbed the display model and took it to CS. They started ringing it up and said hold up. I think we have one in the box do you want that rather than the display? I said you bet! They grabbed a new one in the box for me. I asked how many keys came with it and they said just one. I asked if they sold extra because I know it will get lost. The dude grabbed the one from the floor and said here you go, now you have a spare...lol I asked what would they do for the floor model and he stated they'll most likely send it back since they don't tend to sell them for some reason? Either way I wasn't going to argue with the dude, so that's cool as small as it is, still pretty cool.

Putting it together took all of 4 minutes, so breaking it down to store in the shed will be super simple.

I put some trufuel in it, primed 3 times, started first pull... amazing! Very smooth! Tried the auger, that works fine. Tested the pace feature... wow. Super easy, not jerky and you just walk. Nothing hard about it at all. I kept seeing people push on the steering, it's not needed at all... just walk. I love it. I really really really hope we get snow now...hahaha!

Thanks everyone. Honestly I would have never thought to even consider this as a snowblower had it not been for people on here!

Couple pictures 





































-Nigel


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

awesome! Its so darn quiet and smooth isn't it??


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

The auger on that snowmaster reminds me of the old simplicity snow away.
Whats old is new again I guess.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice the big single stages are making a comeback i see.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I know it's a single stage, but that name just doesn't do it justice. I'll match, and even outperform any two stage on my street. 

A neighbor across the street from me just got a new club cadet, and he was working at a turtles pace compared to me....poor guy, I almost wanted to go and help him out.

And my 824qxe hasn't clogged once. By the time I was almost done, the snow was mostly slush, and it still blew it out. 

I saw many people on my street with two stages constantly running to the front of their machines with that tiny shovel to unclog the chute.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Eh. It's still just a plastic Toro.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Now give that snowmaster a hydro tranny. 
Some led lighting, heated grips, bigger motor, spin auger faster for throwing distance. Im in where do I buy?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I think it seems like nice blower and should work for most people. compact, lightweight. if you want or need something bigger probably not for you.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlfinish said:


> I know it's a single stage, but that name just doesn't do it justice. I'll match, and even outperform any two stage on my street.
> 
> A neighbor across the street from me just got a new club cadet, and he was working at a turtles pace compared to me....poor guy, I almost wanted to go and help him out.
> 
> ...



I have the exact same experience with my neighbors and they 2 stagers too lol


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

BeerGhost said:


> Now give that snowmaster a hydro tranny.
> Some led lighting, heated grips, bigger motor, spin auger faster for throwing distance. Im in where do I buy?



It already spins the auger at a very fast speed and throws the snow VERY far. Oh and I have led lights on mine


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Eh. It's still just a plastic Toro.


That will outperform any JD 2 stage  The only plastic in the chute and its lifetime guaranteed against breakage.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> It already spins the auger at a very fast speed and throws the snow VERY far. Oh and I have led lights on mine


I've been shopping for leds for mine as well, not that I need them, but they look cool lol. Streets are very well lit here in the city.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

NJHonda said:


> That will outperform any JD 2 stage  The only plastic in the chute and its lifetime guaranteed against breakage.


Wow a side drive auger machine, I know a couple people that would take that bet.:wink:


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

BeerGhost said:


> Now give that snowmaster a hydro tranny.
> Some led lighting, heated grips, bigger motor, spin auger faster for throwing distance. Im in where do I buy?


Doesn't need a hydro-It's got the Personal Pace variable self-propel: walk faster, go faster, Doesn't have grips because of the handlebar and I have gloves lol. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

NewShockerGuy said:


> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited! Now I hope we get lots of snow...lol
> 
> ...


Congrats! I'm sure you'll really like it. May it give you many years of reliable service and a reason to enjoy time out in the cold. :t09015:


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

Going to ask a stupid question since it's not in the manual. The manual states to pour the engine oil through the dipstick tube. I noticed on the back of the engine there is another grayish color plug. When unscrewed it looks like the oil fill spot. Is that the case? Picture attached with circled cap.


Thanks,
-Nigel


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

NewShockerGuy said:


> Going to ask a stupid question since it's not in the manual. The manual states to pour the engine oil through the dipstick tube. I noticed on the back of the engine there is another grayish color plug. When unscrewed it looks like the oil fill spot. Is that the case? Picture attached with circled cap.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> -Nigel


There is also another grey cap on the front of the engine too. You can see it in your picture. I just do as they recommend and fill using the top orange cap


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlfinish said:


> I've been shopping for leds for mine as well, not that I need them, but they look cool lol. Streets are very well lit here in the city.


Got mine via Ebay.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> Got mine via Ebay.


I'll probably go that route as well, but I'm going to go to my local bike dealers as well. Many high end dealers around me that probably sell really good leds. I've seen some on line, and they all seem to be roughly $200 for a light that really illuminates well, and not just for decoration. I don't recall the brands right now, but I was reading up on a few good ones.


----------



## KiterTodd (Dec 16, 2016)

NewShockerGuy said:


> Going to ask a stupid question since it's not in the manual. The manual states to pour the engine oil through the dipstick tube. I noticed on the back of the engine there is another grayish color plug. When unscrewed it looks like the oil fill spot. Is that the case? Picture attached with circled cap.
> Thanks,
> -Nigel


There is a detailed review on another forum (linked earlier in this thread) that states you should just ignore the gray caps. He says the engine is designed for use in a lot of applications/mountings and that's what the gray caps represent. The colored cap is intended for this snowblower application. FWIW. ?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Look at this thread on LED lighs

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/62369-snowmaster-824qxe-4.html#post752866




pearlfinish said:


> I'll probably go that route as well, but I'm going to go to my local bike dealers as well. Many high end dealers around me that probably sell really good leds. I've seen some on line, and they all seem to be roughly $200 for a light that really illuminates well, and not just for decoration. I don't recall the brands right now, but I was reading up on a few good ones.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> Look at this thread on LED lighs
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/62369-snowmaster-824qxe-4.html#post752866


I'm not 100% sure if I want to spend the money on lights yet as I really don't need them, I just think they look cool. Even if it stops snowing in the evening, I prefer clearing it in the morning. I work for myself so I don't need to answer to anyone if I'm late to work lol.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

When you do decide to do the lights you are going to like it!!


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

NewShockerGuy said:


> Going to ask a stupid question since it's not in the manual. The manual states to pour the engine oil through the dipstick tube. I noticed on the back of the engine there is another grayish color plug. When unscrewed it looks like the oil fill spot. Is that the case? Picture attached with circled cap.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> -Nigel


I removed the front gray cap and was able to sight the oil level on the dipstick. 

Also note that in the manual, and Toro site, they say not to thread in the dipstick to read the level, just lay the dipstick on the opening. I checked the factory fill this way and is correct. The Harbor Freight Predator manuals say to check the same way,.

Not sure why they don't calibrate the markings with the stick fully threaded in.


----------



## hoco (Sep 4, 2016)

Have a new 824 QXE sitting in the garage, and am VERY anxious to use it (not even gassing it up as I'll be using regular gas along with Stabil, and don't want to put fuel into it until there's snow on the ground). Bought after doing tons of research and watching all relevant on-line videos, and after being prepared to buy a much larger Toro 2 stage machine - but here in Baltimore, don't need that except maybe for the 2016 30" blizzard. Bought in August via Home Depot, at a point where Toro was offering a $50 Snowmaster rebate. HD matched that, so the 824 was then just $799 (guess the winter season and supply/demand has now pushed the price from $849 to the current odd price of $911.84), though I had to pay tax and the shipping experience was not great. For now, the Toro is doing what new snowblowers tend to be best at - keeping all the snow away!


----------



## hoco (Sep 4, 2016)

Have a new 824 QXE sitting in the garage, and am VERY anxious to use it (not even gassing it up as I'll be using regular gas along with Stabil, and don't want to put fuel into it until there's snow on the ground). Bought after doing tons of research and watching all relevant on-line videos, and after being prepared to buy a much larger Toro 2 stage machine - but here in Baltimore, don't need that except maybe for the 2016 30" blizzard. Bought in August via Home Depot, at a point where Toro was offering a $50 Snowmaster rebate. HD matched that, so the 824 was then just $799 (guess the winter season and supply/demand has now pushed the price from $849 to the current odd price of $911.84), though I had to pay tax and the shipping experience was not great. For now, the Toro is doing what new snowblowers tend to be best at - keeping all the snow away!


Toro 824 QXE
Toro 36" Proline mower
Redmax backpack blower
MacKissic Leafcycler
Honda minitiller
Echo pro weedwacker


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Honda does the same thing. My 621's owners manual says not to thread it in to check the level too. 




Blosumsno said:


> I removed the front gray cap and was able to sight the oil level on the dipstick.
> 
> Also note that in the manual, and Toro site, they say not to thread in the dipstick to read the level, just lay the dipstick on the opening. I checked the factory fill this way and is correct. The Harbor Freight Predator manuals say to check the same way,.
> 
> Not sure why they don't calibrate the markings with the stick fully threaded in.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

We sell quite a few of the snow master machines. Kinda light weight maneuverability is very good ( just in case your wife wants to use it ) and you can get rubber paddle on the auger. Get the bigger one with all the bells and whistles and you should be good to go.


----------



## KiterTodd (Dec 16, 2016)

hoco said:


> Have a new 824 QXE sitting in the garage, and am VERY anxious to use it (not even gassing it up as I'll be using regular gas along with Stabil, and don't want to put fuel into it until there's snow on the ground). Bought after doing tons of research and watching all relevant on-line videos, and after being prepared to buy a much larger Toro 2 stage machine - but here in Baltimore, don't need that except maybe for the 2016 30" blizzard....


I'm in the same boat! (new QXE, not at that price, though). 
I'm looking forward to using it and proving to the naysayers (who asked me from the start, "did you get a 2 stage or 3 stage" and then looked at me skeptically when I said "1 stage, but...") that the thing is solid!

Although, I'm impatient so will probably gas it up and start it today. Need to show the wife how to use it in case I'm away when we get the first snow.


----------

